# Visceral sensitiity disturbances in the pathogenesis of functional GI disorders



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Folia Med Cracov. 2004;45(1-2):33-49.[Visceral sensitiity disturbances in the pathogenesis of functional gastrointestinal disorders][Article in Polish]Mazur M, Furgala A, Thor PJ.Katedra Patofizjologii, Collegium Medicum Uniwersytetu Jagiellonskiego.Functional gastrointestinal disorders are common pathology of the gut. The most frequent of them--functional dyspepsia and irritable bowel syndrome, formally regarded as different entities, in the view of new research and studies of the afferent nervous system seem to have common triggers and result from similar pathophysiological mechanisms. Disorders of regulation of the two-way communication between brain and gut (the brain-gut axis) modulated by different social and environmental factors are important in the pathogenesis of these diseases. Damage to brain processes like perception and affective responsiveness can be major contributors to the pathogenesis of functional gastrointestinal signs.PMID: 16276824http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=16276824


----------

